# large motor



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

There's a new listing on ebay for a bunch of flyer parts, as a buy it now.. In one of the postings, there's several engine chassis for sale, and one of them is a large motor!!!! Someone hurry up and scarf this item up!!! $38 bucks!!!!Item # 251179984033


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw that earlier and added it to my watch list. I'm sure the price will skyrocket as the deadline looms.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Nuttin But Flyer said:


> I saw that earlier and added it to my watch list. I'm sure the price will skyrocket as the deadline looms.


It's a buy it now Don, $38 bucks. I haven't checked on it lately, but I bet it's gone by now.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Apparently it wasn't on my watch list, thought it was. I don't see it listed anymore.....RATS !!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

The guy who listed all this stuff just listed a bunch more AF parts stuff.

I just bought one of his auctions, and when I paid for it, it came up The Tune Up Store, 

Anybody heard of them?

Cheers, Ian


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Don't know him, but his prices are very reasonable!!! Seems ok to me.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Yeah, $38 bucks + $12 shipping is pretty good for a bunch of Flyer stuff weather it runs or not..

This is the one I just bought..









Any idea what these are?


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Yeah, $38 bucks + $12 shipping is pretty good for a bunch of Flyer stuff weather it runs or not..
> 
> This is the one I just bought..
> 
> ...


2 Atlantics and a Pacific. The best guess from where I'm sitting is that they are a 303, 301, and the Pacific a 283?? The 2 tenders in the background are 5 digit tenders, and they won't have e-units in them, just weights.The engine in the foreground, a Pacific, will have head-light, choo choo, and a smoke unit. Seems like it's missing a few pieces of linkage, not a big problem. The shell looks very nice, even having the 2 small steps on the cowcatcher. They are usually broken.You'll have to get a different tender shell that is "correct" for the Pacific, if you plan on restoring it to be "right".... A little more info on that Pacific.. It could be a 282,283,285,287, or a 289.Ian, always go by what the cab number is. Even $38 bucks just for the Pacific is a good buy, in my opinion. They are great runners, and I have 3 283's, a 290, and a 293.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> Yeah, $38 bucks + $12 shipping is pretty good for a bunch of Flyer stuff weather it runs or not..
> 
> This is the one I just bought..
> 
> ...


The tenders and the chassis are for a 5 digit Atlantic, and they are not something you can use for the time being, unless you pick up a 5 digit loco without a tender.What I would do, in your case, is get the completed linkage for the loco, and get a correct tender shell. You'll have a $75-$90 dollar engine then when it's all running.A correct tender shell will say..C & NW in the upper right hand corner, with American flyer lines on the tender center. I'll post a picture of my 283 tender later.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Use a toothbrush with warm soapy water and give the engine shells a bath. When dry, give them all a shot of "Pledge" furniture wax, and they'll look like new. Of course, don't get the Pacific's inners wet.What I mean is take off the shell first,lol. When you do that, the first thing you must do is to remove the red plastic stack inside the smoke stack of the loco.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's the correct tender for all the Pacific's I listed..


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

OK, thanks for the pic, I'll go on eBay to see if I can find a shell for the tender. The Pacific is definately a 283

So, in the past week, I've managed to snag a Royal Blue, a Pacific, one Atlantic, and a shell for another one.

I plan on restoring all of these, it'll take time, but its worth it!:thumbsup:

I'm hooked on Flyer!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

imatt88 said:


> OK, thanks for the pic, I'll go on eBay to see if I can find a shell for the tender. The Pacific is definately a 283
> 
> So, in the past week, I've managed to snag a Royal Blue, a Pacific, one Atlantic, and a shell for another one.
> 
> ...


Atta boy!!! Atlantic chassis/motors are always on ebay for purchase, and they're cheap! When the time comes, however, you will need the appropriate tenders for them, and they are also on ebay, cheap. You will love your 283 once you get it rolling. You can also make up an entire set, just like it came from Gilbert, by adding the appropriate cars.I have 3 complete sets, set #5510T, the "New Mountaineer Freight", that I put together from purchases I made on ebay.. The cars you will need to make a set are all inexpensive, run of the mill freight cars. I'll list them for you....925,921,931,938. This set was available in 1952.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

What do you mean by a five digit loco?
Would that be how the wires hookup?


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Ian -- We are all "hooked" on Flyers, that's why we're here.

Went to the Show today, found several Royal Blues but all were complete for sale not as parts. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> What do you mean by a five digit loco?
> Would that be how the wires hookup?


Flyer stuff, we're talking engines here, can be identified by years and generations through the cab #'s.600's are the link coupler era, 900's are the knuckle coupler era, and then the 5 digit number, such as 21105,etc, also knuckle coupler..I believe the 5 digit series started around 1957, and then came the pike series era, the really cheap stuff. I only have about 2-3 locos from the 5 digit era, but the ones I do have,(Atlantics). have the e-units in the boiler, so to answer your question, yes.


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

You need any spare parts, let me know. I snagged 10 Atlantics from the York show last month, all for parts or restoring. Some are the older die-cast boilers, while the others are plastic boilers and two are the cheap "Casey Jones" style. Surely if you need a hard to find item, there would be something in this heap to help you.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Flyer stuff, we're talking engines here, can be identified by years and generations through the cab #'s.600's are the link coupler era, 900's are the knuckle coupler era, and then the 5 digit number, such as 21105,etc, also knuckle coupler..I believe the 5 digit series started around 1957, and then came the pike series era, the really cheap stuff. I only have about 2-3 locos from the 5 digit era, but the ones I do have,(Atlantics). have the e-units in the boiler, so to answer your question, yes.



OK, Thanks I don't know much about American Flyers.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

big ed said:


> OK, Thanks I don't know much about American Flyers.


I don't know much either, that's why I'm here, lol...


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Me too:laugh:


----------

